# Missing black lab hound mix



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

bowjack said:


> If she was near Bear Creek on Coates that isn't far from me. Noticed some dog tracks while heading out hunting the other evening. Haven't seen any sign of the neighbors dogs or strays on my place in over three years.


She was reported being seen by what I would be called the wooded swamp. We didn't know which way she went off of coates.


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

AdamBradley said:


> Glad to hear you found her, you and your bro were both understandably bummed when I saw ya at the tackle shop. Definitely felt for ya.


Thanks, it was getting hard to be a few minutes late to each report of her being seen and her not responding to calling for her.


----------

